# Bass Pig's Lair Gets a Projection System



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like I need to start watching this thread.. I'm going to order the same material from SeymourAV, but a slightly smaller (but 16x9) screen. Did you decide to use a tilt in the material? I'm very interested in the construction details and pictures of mounting the material to your frame. I think mine will end up being VERY similar.

I can't tell from your renderings (what did you use to create them??), what is the rest of the room shaped like? Dimensions? What are your plans for acoustic treatments?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

In your sketchups you're showing a 2.35:1 screen..
Are you planning on zooming to that AR or going anamorphic?


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## tjambro (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting project...thread subscribed.


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Where did the link for your facebook page go?? Can't wait to see the photos, I'm going to start my screen frame build this weekend.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice! I ordered a 130" screen from Seymour... waiting for it to arrive. I opted for one of his fixed frames - considered a DIY but opted for his


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Some actual pics of the room and your progress would be nice..


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

VERY cool project!! Nice cad work. Can't wait to see the screen on the wall. Like you I am new to projectors and have been very impressed by the new generation of projectors.

Matt


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice - great stuff. I'm encouraged by how happy you are even with your temporary setup  I've been working for more than 4 months on my theater and haven't even seen an image yet on the screen! Hearing how happy you are gives me hope that mine will turn out good - even with my mistakes and room limitations


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Hehe - yeah, it's easy spending money on this. But it killed me when yesterday we had to go buy a new dishwasher... then my wife says "it cost 20% of your #$%$^$ projector, don't give me a hard time!" LOL


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Basspig said:


> We watched Nim's Island this evening and I noticed in a scene near the end of the film that the camera was out of focus on one distant shot of the 'pirates' on the boat--a detail that passed unnoticed on my 47" LCD. Of course our CineAlta footage looks amazing, with detail down to the single pixel, thus producing huge images that are not the least bit soft. But on movies, I am now easily spotting differences in lense and film stocks and can spot an out of focus camera/scene easily.
> Have to order those HDMI cables now.


Wait till you see TV (if you're planning to hook it up) on the projector!!!:yikes:
A lot of ads. and tv shows that once look great on a small set are in reality out of focus, poor production quality rubbish..Even some of the so called HD material leaves a lot to be desired..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Basspig (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Quite a comprehensive set up you have there..:T
Do you have a shot of those Owens- Corning tiles?..I'm not familiar with them..


----------

